# Hornets sign MoPete to offer sheet!



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1841365


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

3 years for $15 Million sounds like a pretty reasonable offer for Mo-Pete, good signing if the Raptors don't match. There's some bad blood between Peterson and the Raptors, so I don't think they want him back.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

With lynch, wesley and armstrong getting older, and steve smith being a free agent, its good to see the hornets aquire some youth in j.r smith and now mo pete.

Although i really dont like mo pete, or his game, hes probably their only decently sized shooting guard who can start straight away. Hopefully he can split the time with JR and play well. I'd like to see Wesley eventually moved back to point guard, off the bench as he gets older, he'd be a good spark. 

Can anyone remember how long of a contract Armstrong signed?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> With lynch, wesley and armstrong getting older, and steve smith being a free agent, its good to see the hornets aquire some youth in j.r smith and now mo pete.
> 
> Although i really dont like mo pete, or his game, hes probably their only decently sized shooting guard who can start straight away. Hopefully he can split the time with JR and play well. I'd like to see Wesley eventually moved back to point guard, off the bench as he gets older, he'd be a good spark.
> ...


Armstrong signed a 4-year deal last offseason I believe. As for Mo-Pete, he'll be a decent SG for the Hornets, I fully expect Tim Pickett to be his backup over J.R. Smith this year. Smith isn't ready to play big minutes yet, Pickett is ready to contribute right away.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

5 million a year for mo pete? cya later buddy lol


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

No, Armstrong was signed to a 2 year deal. This is the last year of the deal.


----------



## Head Case (Jul 18, 2004)

Another good pick up for the Hornets. Maybe he can start instead of Mash. I hate Mashburn.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I think a lot of NO fans hate Mash. The Mo Pete signing is a good one. I think he would fit in well. Let's hope Toronto doesn't match.


----------



## Head Case (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> I think a lot of NO fans hate Mash. The Mo Pete signing is a good one. I think he would fit in well. Let's hope Toronto doesn't match.


I don't think they will. They weren't on good terms from what I believe.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

As a TO fan I don't know what are you talking about, they are on fine terms and want to keep him. Toronto wont match though, cause its too much money. 5 mil is too much for a backup and that is all he could be in Toronto with Rose and Carter. 

He is a fine pickup though for NO, he can start for them. He is known to be inconsistent on offense, but he can light it up sometimes and his defense is consistent and solid.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It might depend of Carter's future:



> Toronto's decision on whether to match reportedly depends on its ability to trade Vince Carter. The Raptors would be more likely to match if they get rid of Carter, who has asked to be traded.


[Link]


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

With or without Carter it sure was a good deal... The Hornets are starting to build a bench that can really help!

Next step... Get rid of Mashburn and Traylor! :yes:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Earlier this month, the Hornets signed restricted free agent Morris Peterson, who plays shooting guard and small forward, to an offer sheet. The Hornets are waiting to see if the Toronto Raptors will match their offer. Toronto general manager Rob Babcock said a decision will be made by team's the board of directors by Friday as to whether the Raptors will match the offer sheet the Hornets extended to Peterson.
> 
> Babcock said he will recommend the board to match the three-year, $15 million offer. If Toronto does match the offer, the Hornets are likely to pursue another free agent who can play shooting guard and small forward.
> 
> Hornets general manager Allan Bristow said the Hornets will make a decision next month on whether to re-sign Alexander, who continues to recover from his injury.


[Link]

Who could be this "other free agent"?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Haha Raptors officially matched yesterday.. Have fun sinking to the bottom of the Southwest Division!


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> Haha Raptors officially matched yesterday.. Have fun sinking to the bottom of the Southwest Division!


I did not expect a match.. but anyway... what's your problem? Go have a party in the Raptors board not have a fight in the Hornets one...


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Haha Raptors officially matched yesterday.. Have fun sinking to the bottom of the Southwest Division!


I guess we could always ask you how it feels to have a team at the bottom, huh? MoPete would have been a nice addition to our team, but does not by himself destroy our team. Heck, he was with Toronto last year and what did that do for your team? Maybe you should worry more about why your only star player wants out, instead of worrying about us.


----------

